# Why?! Direct Wrist Flexor Training



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

*Why does nearly everyone ignore wrist flexor direct work?*

Everyone says "*Deadlifts/no straps/pull-ups/rows/Reverse Curls/Hammer Curls/Farmers walks is ALL I need to make my forearms big*". LOL OKAY! That's why in ~60 YEARS only 10 people are said to have "huge forearms"??? (Lee Priest, Flex Lewis, Jason Huh, Sergio Oliva, et al)

I hear "*Phil Heath has huge forearms*"! Bullshit! Big *brachioradialis*; nothing more.

Direct Wrist flexor work=huge forearns. *There are only 3 exercises that are the best for wrist flexors*:

Standing Behind-the-Back BB Wrist Curls:






One-Arm Flat Bench DB Wrist Curl





Captains of Crush




_Only Magnus Samuelsson and 4 others have closed the #4 gripper *in the world*_

*Always do 5 to 10 reps. Heavy first, then burn out. Too many idiots won't go heavy!!*

*Do YOU not directly hit wrist flexors due to the excuses above??*


----------



## Maijah (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't, I train every arm day


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

Maijah said:


> I don't, I train every arm day



And look! It shows.

Your brachioradialis is also developed+big.


----------



## Hurt (Jan 30, 2019)

I don’t directly train my forearms because they are disproportionately large and my struggle has been getting my biceps and triceps to grow to match them.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> And look! It shows.
> 
> Your brachioradialis is also developed+big.



Do you get pissed that you have a shorter wrist flexor insertion? I would be livid!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

Hurt said:


> I don’t directly train my forearms because they are disproportionately large and my struggle has been getting my biceps and triceps to grow to match them.



I don't see roudness for your *wrist flexor* in your avatar-your brachioradialis is developed and round, but the wflexor looks flat. Could be due to sitting.

No need to worry about avoiding direct work if another pic doesnt show developed wrist flexors (round muscle hanging off of your ulna).

*Wrist flexors is what this thread is about, not brachioradialis.*


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

Wrist flexor is the side of the forearm AWAY from his head!


----------



## stanley (Jan 30, 2019)

could be doing more
only wrist curl once a week
https://imgur.com/wrsEK4C
https://imgur.com/EoExB81


----------



## Hurt (Jan 30, 2019)

LOL I know what a wrist flexor is. You specifically mentioned "huge forearms" as well.

So anyway, since you decided to critique mine from a picture where you can't see them, here's a picture I just took. 

I've never done a single wrist curl or direct flexor work. For fun I also measured - 17" (unpumped)

Now let's see yours - the result of direct training.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2019)

I jerk off righty Mon/Wed/Fri and Lefty Tue/Thurs/Sat. I give my meat a break on Sunday


----------



## stanley (Jan 30, 2019)

fuk sake hurt see your pic with veins thought fuk this iam not having it .so I retook mine haha .lmao
https://imgur.com/2Umw1Po


----------



## Hurt (Jan 30, 2019)

stanley said:


> fuk sake hurt see your pic with veins thought fuk this iam not having it .so I retook mine haha .lmao
> https://imgur.com/2Umw1Po



LOL sorry Stan that's just how mine look


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2019)

Nothing like a bunch of dudes arguing over who has the biggest forearms...


----------



## stanley (Jan 30, 2019)

Hurt said:


> LOL sorry Stan that's just how mine look


and looking good brother


----------



## Hurt (Jan 30, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nothing like a bunch of dudes arguing over who has the biggest forearms...



It's more about whether direct forearm training is necessary. I've never done any - so I wanted to show the result of that. I'm sure hulksmash has much better wrist flexor development since he trains them directly.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hurt said:


> LOL I know what a wrist flexor is. You specifically mentioned "huge forearms" as well.
> 
> So anyway, since you decided to critique mine from a picture where you can't see them, here's a picture I just took.
> 
> ...



Dude, posting pics of forearms that are bigger than my biceps was totally unnecessary. Da fuk!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 30, 2019)

View attachment 7272

I don't work mine directly... they aint too bad...


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 30, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I jerk off righty Mon/Wed/Fri and Lefty Tue/Thurs/Sat. I give my meat a break on Sunday



Like DYS I work my forearms very diligently .... but in private only!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 30, 2019)

View attachment 7273

another pic... not bad for an old dad bod:32 (18):


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

2016, having neglected direct work sinve 2014.





I finally restarted training this year after sstarting my blast (first blast since 2014), even getting #2 CoC grippers at Xmas. Goal is 17" forearms.

*No direct work=wont  have forearms I want.* Strength is as important.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 30, 2019)

Bet I have the biggest big toes of anyone on here. Challenge me. I dare you!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Bet I have the biggest big toes of anyone on here. Challenge me. I dare you!



Im not so sure bro... I got some big ass tree hugging toes myself LOL


----------



## Hurt (Jan 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Bet I have the biggest big toes of anyone on here. Challenge me. I dare you!



But do you do direct toe training bro?? Toe curls for those legendary toe gains


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

Hurt said:


> It's more about whether direct forearm training is necessary. I've never done any - so I wanted to show the result of that. I'm sure hulksmash has much better wrist flexor development since he trains them directly.



Hurt, I want to know something.

Do you believe that-like calves-wrist flexor size is mediated by genetics more than training on average? I believe that yes, they actaully are. I admit that. 

What *PISSES ME OFF* is people use _light_ weight for wrist flexor training.

They all keep small forearms. Same issue with calves. The refuse to use weights heavy enough that they have to do a forced rep at ~5 reps.

Wrist flexors and the gastrocnemius ARE FAST TWITCH FIBERS (Soleus is slow twitch). *WHY DOES EVERYONE HIT CALVES OR WF'S WITH HIGH REPS AND DON'T TOUCH FEET ON THE GROUND WITH A PAUSE* (Which lets you use the "reflex spring mechanic of calves/wrist flexors)?!

TL;DR: *Directly train wrist flexors and calves with heavy weight. Avoid using the "spring reflex" after eccentric portions. Know your forearms/calves will stay smaller than possible if you don't.*


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2019)

I wrist curled 6 plates in a Burger King bathroom...


----------



## DF (Jan 30, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> 2016, having neglected direct work sinve 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm old & cant see! CLOSE UP PLEASE!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> 2016, having neglected direct work sinve 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weren't you working like 15 hour days on a farm too though?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

2012 before AAS, but direct wrist flexor work:





Right arm is the better showing of better my WF's hanging off the ulna bone.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 30, 2019)

Hurt said:


> But do you do direct toe training bro?? Toe curls for those legendary toe gains



No. It's my straight up pro toe genetics.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Weren't you working like 15 hour days on a farm too though?



The day I took the pic, I was doing my less-strenuous pre-planting season job, where we fill trucks with 20,000lbs+ of seed (soybean, rice, and/corn) and/or chemically treat seed (thouands of pounds with herbicides and pesticides). Then I jumped back to farming (sometimes I switch and do the seed job instead). Seed job is less demanding on arms.

I am and was obsessed with my forearms and grip. That's the biggest factor.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

bigdog said:


> View attachment 7272
> 
> I don't work mine directly... they aint too bad...



Brachioradialis is great-the wrist flexors is what's needing size.

Hit those ****ers and you'll have a balanced, huge forearm!

Keep being an older inspiration to me!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 30, 2019)

How long can you hold a double overhead 405 deadlift? I got a $10 Applebee’s card for anyone that can beat me.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

Hurt said:


> It's more about whether direct forearm training is necessary. I've never done any - so I wanted to show the result of that. I'm sure hulksmash has much better wrist flexor development since he trains them directly.



Yes.

You reply depends on "if a=c, and b=c; then ignore b and only use a!"

The problem? Pool sample size. Your theory has pool size=1. "n=1" is wrong to use. *There is an overwhelming population size of "small" forearms due to indirect wrist flexor/forearm work*.

*There is a stupid, prevailing advice in lifting that forearms don't need a direct work*, just like "hurr durr tren is the most dangerous AAS in existence".

Hurt, you're right: You don't need direct work, especially you. Others may. The echoed advice may prevent a person from ever having huge forearms (if that matters to their goals).

_NO, you are not the target of the above. You never stated some may need direct work nor start that "avoid direct work" bullshit. Don't think I'm blaming you!_


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

DF said:


> I'm old & cant see! CLOSE UP PLEASE!



Zoom in brother! Can't go back to early 2017!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

I know everyone rather make fun of me, versus having a fun discussion on the benefits of direct work and what results you all have had from direct work (even getting segues into ither body parts).

Regardless, give those 3 exercises a try guys! Who doesn't want massive strength and big forearms that women love to see on a man!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 30, 2019)

I wouldn't make fun of you buddy. I respect everyone's opinions and desires of how they choose to build their physique. I'm nobody special. Not a bodybuilder really. I'll never get on a stage. I'm just simply a guy that was severely obese that found a way to get my life back. Through that diet and weight loss I fell in love with lifting. Fast forward 4 years to what I am today. I dont mind criticism at all and so you know I've added in extra tricep stuff because you posted on my pic about not neglecting them.  I'm just a old fella competing with myself to be the best version of myself I can be.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I wouldn't make fun of you buddy. I respect everyone's opinions and desires of how they choose to build their physique. I'm nobody special. Not a bodybuilder really. I'll never get on a stage. I'm just simply a guy that was severely obese that found a way to get my life back. Through that diet and weight loss I fell in love with lifting. Fast forward 4 years to what I am today. I dont mind criticism at all and so you know I've added in extra tricep stuff because you posted on my pic about not neglecting them.  I'm just a old fella competing with myself to be the best version of myself I can be.



Know that your triceps were by no means small or bad! I pray and hope that you'll show me that ANY muscle of mine will be a joke to yours. I know you'll prove that to me.

Keep at it, because now I look up to you. Thanks for sharing a part of your story!!


----------



## Hurt (Jan 30, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> How long can you hold a double overhead 405 deadlift? I got a $10 Applebee’s card for anyone that can beat me.



Post a video!! And make it a $15 Applebee’s card


----------



## Hurt (Jan 30, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yes.
> 
> You reply depends on "if a=c, and b=c; then ignore b and only use a!"
> 
> ...




Or or maybe the prevailing sample size has small forearms because everyone uses straps way too much?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 31, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Post a video!! And make it a $15 Applebee’s card



Make it a all you can eat rib platter and I'll do 455 while you do 405!:32 (3):


----------



## Hurt (Jan 31, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I know everyone rather make fun of me, versus having a fun discussion on the benefits of direct work and what results you all have had from direct work (even getting segues into ither body parts).
> 
> Regardless, give those 3 exercises a try guys! Who doesn't want massive strength and big forearms that women love to see on a man!



i wasn’t making fun of you HS - just presenting evidence contrary to your thesis. I don’t think it’s dumb advice to tell people to train without straps in order to build their grip strength, and that happens to be all the forearm work I need.

I’m fully aware that many people may need direct forearm training - I simply said I don’t...then you took it upon yourself to go into an unsolicited critique of my forearms - so of course I’m going to respond to that.

if your objective here is truly to provide value, keep it up...but when evidence is presented contrary to something you’re asserting, you can’t get offended and butthurt...that eliminates any possibility of open discourse.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

I really do have giant big toes. But I was just trying to be funny. 

I really am going to throw some forearm stuff in the mix bc 1) you reminded me of this and 2) gnarled forearms are badass!

My grip is pretty solid bc I hardly use straps for back day and go heavy as I can but Id like a little more muscularity.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Post a video!! And make it a $15 Applebee’s card



I saw his. he picked that bar up like  broomstick. I wont give away how long he held it. lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I saw his. he picked that bar up like  broomstick. I wont give away how long he held it. lol



longer then an Asian lady holding your dick during a happy ending.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 31, 2019)

Hurt said:


> i wasn’t making fun of you HS - just presenting evidence contrary to your thesis. I don’t think it’s dumb advice to tell people to train without straps in order to build their grip strength, and that happens to be all the forearm work I need.
> 
> I’m fully aware that many people may need direct forearm training - I simply said I don’t...then you took it upon yourself to go into an unsolicited critique of my forearms - so of course I’m going to respond to that.
> 
> if your objective here is truly to provide value, keep it up...but when evidence is presented contrary to something you’re asserting, you can’t get offended and butthurt...that eliminates any possibility of open discourse.



*Not you!! Haha, I meant others. Shoulda specified.*

Straps are another crutch  i didn't think about. I have NEVER used them in my life, nor even know how! Why eould anyone use them except for world records??

*Does no one feel like a weak pussy if you use them?? Asking because I would lol*


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2019)

Straps have their place in strength training. 

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 31, 2019)

well it's just as important as short or long hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 31, 2019)

Also, Hurt: 

The only reason I mentioned your pic is because you did what everybody and their momma does, ad nauseum-say "I don't hit firearms and they're big", and support the claims with pics of mediocre forearms/developed brachioradialis.

You did not have mediocre forearms, but all I could see was a great brachio. I thought it was the same old BS again. It wasn't!

Everyone is used to me here since 2012 at being poor in word selection for sparing feelings. I am very blunt, avrasive, and to the point; many feelings get hurt. I got one guy here that will not even stay in a thread with me. Forgot his name.

Like my wrist strap use comment. No one is being called a pussy; I just wanna know if anyone wouls feel like a weak ass if they were to use 'em.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 31, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Straps have their place in strength training.
> 
> Why is this thread still going?



Because everyone treats wrist flexors like the red headed stepchild.

Then tell people to do hammer curls or rope twists to get forearms like Lee Priest, but deadlifts are good enough for big forearms.

THE SHIT MUST END!!

Well, less competition for me.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 31, 2019)

I don’t care for the “don’t use straps” advice when it comes to forarms in general, I am not going to not lift heavy because I can’t hold the weight when I can use straps and move the weight then.
ive been tossing around the idea of getting direct wf work in myself.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2019)

Maijah said:


> I don't, I train every arm day



I unfriend you!

For the record, I hit them because they are a muscle though mine are shit. Poor genetics there, is what it is but not a reason to neglect them.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 31, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> longer then an Asian lady holding your dick during a happy ending.


That may actually be accurate. Pro-tuggers do quick work.


----------



## El Gringo (Jan 31, 2019)

forearms are like calves. its all genetics. no need to train them directly, they'll get the work they need indirectly from pulling movements and bicep exercises.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 31, 2019)

el gringo said:


> forearms are like calves. Its all genetics. No need to train them directly, they'll get the work they need indirectly from pulling movements and bicep exercises.



*THIS IS THE BULLSHIT I MADE THIS THREAD FOR!

FOREARMS WILL NOT GET ENOUGH "WORK" FROM INDIRECT TRAINING*!

Gringo, if that's true:
_Where's all the Strongman/Bodybuilders/Powerlifters with forearms like Lee Priest, Frank McGrath, Jason Huh, et al??_

They all indirectly train forearms. *Oh wait! Your theory is obviously false; too bad evidence doesn't support you!*


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 31, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *THIS IS THE BULLSHIT I MADE THIS THREAD FOR!
> 
> FOREARMS WILL NOT GET ENOUGH "WORK" FROM INDIRECT TRAINING*!
> 
> ...



the only time my forearms ever really popped off the hook ( got massive ) 

one cycle I did wrist curls forward & reverse supersets 

followed by forward & revers bicep curls twice a week 

in combination with daily squeeze grips by the hundreds

If youre not bombing the fukk out of um they arent gunna pop off in my experience 

they are too much of an endurance muscle 

also look at an auto mechanics forearms because of the consistantly badgering


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

Elivo said:


> I don’t care for the “don’t use straps” advice when it comes to forarms in general, I am not going to not lift heavy because I can’t hold the weight when I can use straps and move the weight then.
> ive been tossing around the idea of getting direct wf work in myself.



Basically you start by only using straps for your heaviest sets.  As your grip strength increases, you use them even less. As primates, a strong grip is very important so it builds up incredibly fast.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 31, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Do you get pissed that you have a shorter wrist flexor insertion? I would be livid!



No not at all, I love the way my arms are built. If I could only develop my upper chest I'd be mint.....lmao


----------



## Maijah (Jan 31, 2019)

I do a few sets of wrist curls with a barbell every time I train bis/Tris. Few sets with palm down and a few sets with palm up  or behind my back, that seems to get the job done. My right arm had extensive reconstructive surgery with plates and screws so aside from the horrendous scars, my wrist flexor seems to be attached closer to my elbow on my right arm.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 31, 2019)

Maijah said:


> No not at all, I love the way my arms are built. If I could only develop my upper chest I'd be mint.....lmao



I guess I never finished typing-

I actually don't think they're shorter after looking for a second

So, excuse me as I pull this foot out of my mouth


----------



## stanley (Jan 31, 2019)

Maijah said:


> I do a few sets of wrist curls with a barbell every time I train bis/Tris. Few sets with palm down and a few sets with palm up  or behind my back, that seems to get the job done. My right arm had extensive reconstructive surgery with plates and screws so aside from the horrendous scars, my wrist flexor seems to be attached closer to my elbow on my right arm.


they look just fine sir


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 31, 2019)

Gas, matches and a fire would be awesome right about now...


----------



## Elivo (Jan 31, 2019)

El Gringo said:


> forearms are like calves. its all genetics. no need to train them directly, they'll get the work they need indirectly from pulling movements and bicep exercises.



I’m with hulk in this one.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2019)

Elivo said:


> I don’t care for the “don’t use straps” advice when it comes to forarms in general, I am not going to not lift heavy because I can’t hold the weight when I can use straps and move the weight then.
> ive been tossing around the idea of getting direct wf work in myself.



1. Thanks for the agreement; always enjoy others finally seeing reality.

2. That's simply an excuse. In my earlier days, I would have that issue. The difference? I felt I didn't deserve the weight if I couldn't hold it. Yes, I keep myself to insanely high standards. But-

I went 100% obsessed with grip strength and forearms. I never had to use straps, even when I was deadlifting 500 for reps at 190lbs. I did not allow it (I also don't allow the "C" word-"can't"). I learned every muscle in the forearm and how it affects grip. I learned about every grip form.

You need to stop the excuses and get your crushing grip strength up, and directly train your wrist flexors. If you can close a #3 Captains of Crush, your grip issues should vanish.

I hope you do as advised, so you can be strong as ****!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 27, 2019)

With the success of the pecs and tricep thread, who has tried the forearm advice? I forgot a few details.

1. Behind-the-Back Barbell Wrist Curls (BWC) are the best for your wrisr flexors.







2. Stand up straight. Do not use your arms. Keep barbell against your body. Only your hands move.

3. *Always* use full ROM. Do controlled negatives, never let the barbell drop.

4. Go heavy, *never* use light weight. 6-8 rep range. Do as many sets as needed for the pump and microtears.

Flat bench DB Wrist Curl ranks right under the bbwc above. *Everyone I've seen does these wrong. Do it like this:*






1. Lay your forearm on the bench. Keep your hand and wrist off of the bench. You must experiment and find out how much of your forearm hangs off the bench.

2. You must do full ROM. *Never allow your fingers to open, keep your grip on the DB!*

3. Go heavy. 5-8 rep range. No less than 3 sets.

Work them damn forearms and enjoy having this!






I know my advice became a meme on here, as usual, but I really want everyone of ya'll to succeed in using all the potential you have! Now you can make your forearms better than everyone else!


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 28, 2019)

Educating is educating, dude. Don't put yourself down over it.

Personally, forearms are like calves. They'll either grow with compound lifts, or they won't. 

Plus for some people it's hard enough just growing the mainstream muscles. 

Also idk if you mentioned it but reverse curls are also a decent exercise for forearms I think. Used to do it myself but they kill the wrists.


----------

